# SANKO HEDGEHOG Food



## kaye (Sep 4, 2012)

Anyone used before? any comment?
based on the ingredient list, corn is included. some other fruits and nut like coconut and almond also included, it this fine?


----------



## kaye (Sep 4, 2012)

http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/chanet/item/86757/

some info


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

It looks ok. Seems like a lot of artificial stuff though and lots of bad fillers like corn.


----------



## kaye (Sep 4, 2012)

based on the ingredient list, corn is included. this is not a good food for our pet. 
some other fruits and nut like coconut and almond also included, wondering it this fine?


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm not sure about the coconut or other nuts fruit is good. The corn is pretty far down the list so there is not that much of it which is good but still would prefer that it had no corn. And everything listed after folic acid is some sort of additive some are heavy metals added for colour. Those are unnecessary and could be harmful.


----------



## pickles17 (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm a little concerned about the spices that are in it. 
Most people here feed their hedgehogs a high quality cat food...do you think you have that where you live?


----------



## kaye (Sep 4, 2012)

hedgielover said:


> I'm not sure about the coconut or other nuts fruit is good. The corn is pretty far down the list so there is not that much of it which is good but still would prefer that it had no corn. And everything listed after folic acid is some sort of additive some are heavy metals added for colour. Those are unnecessary and could be harmful.


i am not sure what kinda ingredient is that and it's do sound weird for me? and not other review online available (at least in english) for me to refer.



pickles17 said:


> I'm a little concerned about the spices that are in it.
> Most people here feed their hedgehogs a high quality cat food...do you think you have that where you live?


nope, another town in my country but i can get my friend's help to buy it.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

That's actually one of the least crappy commercial hedgehog foods I've seen. I've never heard of a person feeding that though, so I don't know how one would do on it. Nothing's screaming "don't try it" at me, I'd say go for it if you don't have or don't want to feed a high quality cat food. The only thing that worries me is that I see some translation errors and I wonder if everything was translated properly.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

What does the food look like? alot of "hedgehog food" is really hard pellets that are hard for the hedgies to eat and is also hard on their teeth.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

nikki said:


> What does the food look like? alot of "hedgehog food" is really hard pellets that are hard for the hedgies to eat and is also hard on their teeth.


Which foods are those? I've seen nearly every commercial hedgehog food in person, and I've never seen any that are worse than the cat foods most people feed.


----------



## kaye (Sep 4, 2012)

LizardGirl said:


> That's actually one of the least crappy commercial hedgehog foods I've seen. I've never heard of a person feeding that though, so I don't know how one would do on it. Nothing's screaming "don't try it" at me, I'd say go for it if you don't have or don't want to feed a high quality cat food. The only thing that worries me is that I see some translation errors and I wonder if everything was translated properly.


i would like add this in my food mix if i manage to get it. currently i mix Sunseed with my cat food. too bad i cannot read japanese and the translate tool seems crappy :x



nikki said:


> What does the food look like? alot of "hedgehog food" is really hard pellets that are hard for the hedgies to eat and is also hard on their teeth.


http://thumbnail.image.rakuten.co.jp/@0 ... 437961.jpg
this is the image i google. seems like Sunseed's pallet but not sure about the size.


----------

